# Nike Air Max Appreciation Thread



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Where'd the original go?

Post up your air max collections!

Also any "reputable" aliexpress sellers!

Mine:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lorian lost the nike thread?? Last straw!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Lorian lost the nike thread?? Last straw!


Yup, search doesn't work. Google brings it up but it 404's...Bull wank poo s**t!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Really it's gone??

FFS sort this place out please


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Ordered a pair of air max Zeros this morning from :

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Free-Shipping-MAX-ZERO-87-Men-and-Women-brand-Running-Shoes-Fashion-roshe-run-Sneakers/32363250281.html

Feedback is decent so i'll update once they arrive.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Ordered a pair of air max Zeros this morning from :
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Free-Shipping-MAX-ZERO-87-Men-and-Women-brand-Running-Shoes-Fashion-roshe-run-Sneakers/32363250281.html
> 
> Feedback is decent so i'll update once they arrive.


They look great!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Picked up these today, Saucony Grid SD Premium "No Chill"


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nike online have got a sale on a few bits, just ordered myself airmax 1 leather ostrich. Also use this code ' FS915 ' to get an extra 20% off sale items.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

New trainers arrived, not air max tho just can't bring myself to pay those kind of prices for trainers anymore, silly money..


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Plate said:


> New trainers arrived, not air max tho just can't bring myself to pay those kind of prices for trainers anymore, silly money..
> 
> View attachment 115311


Are they cortez?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Are they cortez?


yeh mate from jd, not seen them about for years..


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Going to nyc this noviembre, I expect to buy at least three pairs of Nike air max 90


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Plate said:


> yeh mate from jd, not seen them about for years..


old skool!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

just got these today, been saving up for ages.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> just got these today, been saving up for ages.


nice them mate, bet they go wi the Lonsdale grundads..


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Not Air Max but a selfiestick pic of my new babies! Flyknit Racer :thumbup1:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Nice kankles  them the beasts you pinched from crown point


 They are bulking  haha no these are from Cas! Crown Point isn't as good IMO


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Haha I'm considering it! How is it around xscape? I've barely any geographical knowledge of Castleford apart from that area!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Air max's r so kool becuz they have a bubble under your foot. My mum promised if I'm really good at skool I'll get sum for my birthday.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

lewdylewd said:


> Air max's r so kool becuz they have a bubble under your foot. My mum promised if I'm really good at skool I'll get sum for my birthday.


 Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Not too sure tbh I know my side of cas is a no go ..... Unless you have gills of course being donny u might be ok with the webbed feet


  Oooo harsh.

Just seen photos of Methley, hope you've got your arm bands ready - do they do them big enough?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Have you not seen the vids it's epic lol unfortunately not found any bands big enough for my head .... Oh you said arms  @DLChappers making me blush


 Haha definitely won't find any for your head now. At least it'll be a pretty efficient floatation device


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> How very true and thanks for keeping me alive with the ego boost I owe ya one :thumbup1:


  make it two seeing as you said I had webbed feet hahah


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Damn outta likes does a costa n free lift to body power count ?


 Very generous :lol: I'll make notes haha


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well I didn't mean a bog standard Costa can push the boat out n go for one of them swizzy lattes if ya like I would of said a nice bit of cake aswell but your wanting to be trim on the day right [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]


 Show me the cake!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got a few more since last saw this topic, need to get some pics


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Lol you always so easily pleased


 Didn't even need to offer me cake, I was being 100% genuine in my first comment when I said you were being generous


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> The proverbial icing sealed it then you mean generous for a Yorkshire bloke rete haha


 well like I said I'm making notes so don't forget :whistling: :lol:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I won't ... I look like an elephant and you know what they say about them  whose getting shotgun tho u or plate ? :whistling:


 Definitely me! Have you got a booster seat tho?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha a booster seat depends which motor I take whose the booster for ? Are you that short


 Haha probably, just shy of 5'1''. I might get lost at BP, will have to tie a balloon to my head ha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I think these are the only 2 I've bought in last month or so:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Adz said:


> I think these are the only 2 I've bought in last month or so:


 Saw the nuburk air max 90's in foot asylum, looked good, but not sure even I would wear them.

Some tavas going for £55 on zalando

http://zln.do/1O95H4k

sorry to interrupt the flirting @DLChappers and @Bignath4607


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Bunch of chavtastic pikeys. Trainers are for the gym, or the school yard.   :-o


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> just got these today, been saving up for ages.


 nice one mate, i wish i could afford those..


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

HakMat75 said:


> Bunch of chavtastic pikeys. Trainers are for the gym, or the school yard.   :-o


 Shoes are for work, boots are for gardening, sandals are for the beach...


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Shoes are for work, boots are for gardening, sandals are for the beach...


 I think you'll find that flip flops are for the beach, sandals are merely to be worn in warm climates whence transiting between said beach and ones villa.

Or when you think you're the son of God.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

HakMat75 said:


> I think you'll find that flip flops are for the beach, sandals are merely to be worn in warm climates whence transiting between said beach and ones villa.
> 
> Or when you think you're the son of God.


 Wouldn't know, I have air maxs I only wear on the beach...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Wouldn't know, I have air maxs I only wear on the beach...


 Must be from up north?


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Wouldn't know, I have air maxs I only wear on the beach...


 The nearest you get to sand my pikey chav friend is when you're laying driveways, living in a caravan you tow with a White van and park up for months at a time on spare farmland on the outskirts of a town whose inhabitants lives you will make a misery with your lawless, pikey shenanigans.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

HakMat75 said:


> The nearest you get to sand my pikey chav friend is when you're laying driveways, living in a caravan you tow with a White van and park up for months at a time on spare farmland on the outskirts of a town whose inhabitants lives you will make a misery with your lawless, pikey shenanigans.


 Wrong, please see below.



Abc987 said:


> Must be from up north?


 Indeed, ironically, to the dismay of our charming friend above, from a coastal town near Blackpool. So I have an abundance of sand, not just on the beach, but covering my car, house, garden, cat and smack den.


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Wrong, please see below.
> 
> Indeed, ironically, to the dismay of our charming friend above, from a coastal town near Blackpool. So I have an abundance of sand, not just on the beach, but covering my car, house, garden, cat and smack den.


 Be careful in that smack den young sir, I fear your Air Max collection could be stolen and sold off to feed the habits of the resident crack whoor.


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Can't beat a bit of Blackpool only place that a woman's requirement in a man is a bag o chips and a job ... No scrap that just chips :thumb


 He said Blackpool not fu**ing Liverpool !


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

HakMat75 said:


> He said Blackpool not fu**ing Liverpool !


 Indeed, no job required here.



HakMat75 said:


> Be careful in that smack den young sir, I fear your Air Max collection could be stolen and sold off to feed the habits of the resident crack whoor.


 They're all tagged pal, the shoes and the crackheads.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yea forgot I got these too last month


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > I think these are the only 2 I've bought in last month or so:
> ...


Surprisingly I've found the wheat AM1's go with everything mate


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Adz said:


> Surprisingly I've found the wheat AM1's go with everything mate


 Will keep an eye out, they're newly released iirc?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Surprisingly I've found the wheat AM1's go with everything mate
> ...


Yea I got mine from 5Pointz, 25% off


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Not Nike but got these for Mrs DDD today.

Superstars by Pharrel Williams.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Air max 90, all black £61

https://m.zalando.co.uk/nike-sportswear-air-max-90-trainers-black-ni112b07g-q11.html?wmc=AFF44_AW_EN.154750_..&awc=3356_1451511782_a12f81242a44b63755e875ec33b97be0

USE CODE xmas15gft for £15 off.


----------



## simon_g (Apr 23, 2013)

much nicer  
PT-1000 for the gym, Haix gsg9 for everyday use in the rain, lowas for less rainy days, akus for... well, don't tend to wear them very often tbh.

View attachment buty.JPG


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

simon_g said:


> much nicer
> PT-1000 for the gym, Haix gsg9 for everyday use in the rain, lowas for less rainy days, akus for... well, don't tend to wear them very often tbh.
> 
> View attachment 119237


 Where has that dislike button gone...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

And about to order these









Both from the girls section


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 119254
> 
> 
> And about to order these
> ...


 Mmmmm, patent lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Love the wheat AM1 but can't find them on aliexpress


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Mmmmm, patent lol


 Lol I like them so f**k it. I used to wear patent black pradas years ago which were all the rage. And went in Russell and Bromley the other day which had quite a few pairs of patent mens shoes although the trainers are women's. Mrs wants the white ones though so dunno if I'll get them. Only £55 in the sale







don't think they're that bad lol


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Seen this on Instagram and instantly thought of @DLChappers hugging them lol
> 
> View attachment 119235


 Haha definitely me!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Love the wheat AM1 but can't find them on aliexpress


 Buy some real ones then :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Adz said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Love the wheat AM1 but can't find them on aliexpress
> ...


I'd love to

OK thats a lie lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

£40 even on Ali


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My missus bought a pair of these this week, they look much nicer in the flesh though.


----------



## simon_g (Apr 23, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Where has that dislike button gone...


 oh, are you jealous ?
for the autumn-spring season there is nothing better than a proper boot.
and if you chose thinkg like altberg sneakers/tabbing boots, you feel as if you would have airmax on your feet (especially with the latter boots- they are made on sport last)! and if you bull them you can easily wear them in a proper, official situation with the suit etc.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Just bought myself a pair yesterday, first pair I've bought, they're comfy as fvck  . Will try to keep them decent, been white I'm not sure how long, eventually they will get demoted to my gym shoes probably.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got these last week


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Got these last week


 Nice. I debated black in the shop, went for white though in the end. Seen some nice red ones in the womens section online, but couldn't find in the shop so fvck it haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Got these last week


 Nice. I debated black in the shop, went for white though in the end. Seen some nice red ones in the womens section online, but couldn't find in the shop so fvck it haha.

I get black in the winter and white in the summer lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nice. I debated black in the shop, went for white though in the end. Seen some nice red ones in the womens section online, but couldn't find in the shop so fvck it haha.
> 
> I get black in the winter and white in the summer lol


 Might be the best way to go, probably end up with another pair after next payday  .


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

Any links for decent aliexpress sellers i used one seller in march and have them in daily use and still in good condition but he's no longer on the site .


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

zorro88 said:


> Any links for decent aliexpress sellers i used one seller in march and have them in daily use and still in good condition but he's no longer on the site .


 Would also be interested in this.

just ordered 2 Ralph Lauren polos and an arsenal shirt for my son.

£22 all in, see how that goes.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Learnt my lesson going too cheap on aliexpress

The £18 stefan janoski squeak like a strangled mouse ffs


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Learnt my lesson going too cheap on aliexpress
> 
> The £18 stefan janoski squeak like a strangled mouse ffs


 Haha love it! Can't beat a good Nike outlet sometimes for those bargain Nikes! Just don't expect the all whites or blacks, just the odd colour ways


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> FuqOutDaWhey said:
> 
> 
> > Learnt my lesson going too cheap on aliexpress
> ...


 Haha love it! Can't beat a good Nike outlet sometimes for those bargain Nikes! Just don't expect the all whites or blacks, just the odd colour ways

The pair of THEA's I got off there are still great tho but paid a little more


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy Nike air max day @Adz @FuqOutDaWhey

manchester fort Nike outlet have a big sale on footwear, 30% off everything or 50% off the outer wall shoes. If you know outlets you'll know what I mean, picked these up for running, £22!

Nike structure 17. Comfy as fuark!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ross1991 said:


> Might be the best way to go, probably end up with another pair after next payday  .


 They are the best trainers imo. Huarches are also really compfy


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Happy Nike air max day @Adz @FuqOutDaWhey
> 
> manchester fort Nike outlet have a big sale on footwear, 30% off everything or 50% off the outer wall shoes. If you know outlets you'll know what I mean, picked these up for running, £22!
> 
> ...


 Smart them mate!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Damn you guys are some retail whores, here's mine;


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> Not Air Max but a selfiestick pic of my new babies! Flyknit Racer :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 119113


 Selfie stick w4nk3r


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Adz said:


> Smart them mate!


 Comfy as fook when running!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

bottleneck25 said:


> They are the best trainers imo. Huarches are also really compfy


 Yeah I like them bought another pair in black


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I like them bought another pair in black


 If I could afford it is buy a new pair every week


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

decent seller from ali i can get some off?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

troponin said:


> decent seller from ali i can get some off?


 Been burnt on Ali a couple of times now, sticking to the real thing and buying from places like zalando when they have sales or quarterly trips to the outlet stores.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Bought a couple of weeks ago, can't quite bring myself to ruin them by actually wearing them yet..


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Bought a couple of weeks ago, can't quite bring myself to ruin them by actually wearing them yet..


 Yeah mate I'm only wearing my white when I know im going to indoor places, blacks for outside :thumb


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Bought a couple of weeks ago, can't quite bring myself to ruin them by actually wearing them yet..


 Used to love af1


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got these on the weekend, ridiculously comfy.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

not posted in here for a while but......got these 2 weeks ago to add to the collection @Adz you might like them


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://m.jdsports.co.uk/product/nike-air-max-90-ultra-moire/198772/ going to order a pair of these tomorrow


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Want some Nike Air Max Tavas in Triple White but they don't sell them nowhere anymore. Proper not happy


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

To buy or not to buy :confused1:


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Want some Nike Air Max Tavas in Triple White but they don't sell them nowhere anymore. Proper not happy


 Iv acually got a pair mate on weekend next online

comfy as fook got them.in blue/white an grey/lime green same colours as og 110s


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

scouser85 said:


> Iv acually got a pair mate on weekend next online
> 
> comfy as fook got them.in blue/white an grey/lime green same colours as og 110s


 On what site was that mate?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> To buy or not to buy :confused1:
> 
> View attachment 124265


 Only if legit!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> On what site was that mate?


 http://www.next.co.uk/g6n3282s1#401061


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Only if legit!


 :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Love these


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> http://www.next.co.uk/g6n3282s1#401061


 Look more grey than white to me don't ya think mate?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Look more grey than white to me don't ya think mate?


 No. Look like white ones with holes in them.

But here:

http://m.asos.com/mt/www.asos.com/Nike/Nike-Air-Max-Tavas-Trainers-705149-022/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=5821474&istCompanyId=6f061ed0-7427-4b6c-bb90-987c0bd08468&istItemId=qqlmlpmmq&istBid=tztx&affid=14179&channelref=product+search&utm_source=google&utm_medium=ppc&utm_term=65701215872&utm_content=&utm_campaign=&cvosrc=ppc.google.65701215872&network=g&mobile=1&search=1&content=&creative=84679695741&ptid=65701215872&adposition=1o10&r=2&mk=ab&gclid=CjwKEAjwubK4BRC1xczKrZyj3mkSJAC6ntgrNpFQoMraP_0gJ9vooVCFYbRyAtJ5P8wxyZDH7CJODRoCShnw_wcB

Whats your addy? I'll buy them for you!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Love these
> 
> View attachment 124283


 Nope. 95's are awful.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> No. Look like white ones with holes in them.
> 
> But here:
> 
> ...


 Link doesn't work mate & that would be lovely haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Nope. 95's are awful.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Link doesn't work mate & that would be lovely haha


 Just google...white air max tavas


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> On what site was that mate?


 Next mate


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 Controversial I know


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

just curious as to where you all are from? Manchester and liverpool or surronding areas by any chance?

Where i live only people on estates would dream of wearing air maxes but when living in England anyone I came across wearing air max were from liverpool or manchester


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Love these
> 
> View attachment 124283


 Love these


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

scouser85 said:


> Next mate





DappaDonDave said:


> Just google...white air max tavas


 Everywhere online are sold out of them.

@scouser85 was they actually white them off next mate cos they look more grey? i think there platinum grey aren't they, think I'm after the tripe white edition

https://sneakersaddict.com/en/nike-air-max-tavas-se-triple-white-2-96635

like they look white to me


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yh mate white il post pic once im home


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Newest additions!

First are the Tokyo Harajuku Crepe 90 edition of the City Pack.

Black ones are Jacquard 90's

40+ pairs now


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> Newest additions!
> 
> First are the Tokyo Harajuku Crepe 90 edition of the City Pack.
> 
> ...


 Shoe porn


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Newest additions!
> 
> First are the Tokyo Harajuku Crepe 90 edition of the City Pack.
> 
> ...


 Been debating on getting the top 90's for ages all white look good tbh


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> Been debating on getting the top 90's for ages all white look good tbh


 All white 90's are so nice but I can't be trusted with white shoes or clothes :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> All white 90's are so nice but I can't be trusted with white shoes or clothes :lol:


 Yeh same! I'm on my 3rd pair of all white Adidas gazelles over the last 3 month lol a pair a month ffs

they do look good tho :lol:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Here's my most recent! Not all Air Max. Plus arial shot of Jacquard 90's :lol: Can we please appreciate the Oreo Flyknit Racers which I have been trying to get hold of for nine months!

Yes I have baby feet.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Here's my most recent! Not all Air Max. Plus arial shot of Jacquard 90's :lol: Can we please appreciate the Oreo Flyknit Racers which I have been trying to get hold of for nine months!
> 
> Yes I have baby feet.
> 
> ...


 Those cortez are nice not seen them with the tick at the front before, must be how they do it with the kids sizes :lol:

 srs tho I would have them straight away where they from?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> Those cortez are nice not seen them with the tick at the front before, must be how they do it with the *kids sizes* :lol:
> 
> srs tho I would have them straight away where they from?


 Haha fvck off.

It has a swoosh at the front as they were a special production from the Corduroy Pack!

All from Nike in Cas!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Haha fvck off.
> 
> It has a swoosh at the front as they were a special production from the Corduroy Pack!
> 
> All from Nike in Cas!


 Haha

The tick is a nice addition, can I find that type online?


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> Haha
> 
> The tick is a nice addition, can I find that type online?


 Not sure where you can get any but Google 'Cortez SP' & loads come up :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLChappers said:


> Not sure where you can get any but Google 'Cortez SP' & loads come up :thumbup1:


 Cool will have a look cheers


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Selling off some of my collection if any of you lot are interested

all are in og boxs, all 9/10 condition minimum.

airmax 1 beasts 11uk

airmax 1 pink pack 11uk

airmax 1 liquid silver 10uk (unworn)

airstab x dave white boxed with recipt 1/400 pairs 10uk

air structure triax black 10uk

airmax 90 concord blue and white deadstock (nobox) 10uk

airmax 95 og green 2015 (unworn) 10.5uk

airmax 1 premium LTR desert (unworn) 10uk

airmax 90 ultra moire crimson (unworn)

10.5uk

airmax 90 id full leopard 10.5uk

airmax 90 id full cheetah 10.5uk

airmax 90 id white/snake 10.5uk

still got some more to go through, if anyones interested pm me for price and will sell the whole collection for the right price.

Remember these aint sports direct specials, go on ebay and check the price of some of them first

Got about 8 pairs of huaraches aswel that are all 8/10 will sell them cheap.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

mcrewe123 said:


> Selling off some of my collection if any of you lot are interested
> 
> all are in og boxs, all 9/10 condition minimum.
> 
> ...


 ****er, I'm only 9.5!


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> ****er, I'm only 9.5!


 Ha vile mate, some nice pairs there in 10s aswel


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Stallion46 (Mar 27, 2016)

mcrewe123 said:


> Selling off some of my collection if any of you lot are interested
> 
> all are in og boxs, all 9/10 condition minimum.
> 
> ...


 Pics prices?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got the Mrs these the other day. Love em


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Got these for the gym the other day. Love em
> 
> View attachment 126256


 :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> :whistling:


 Lol you no like?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol you no like?


 Just need a matching pink snapback and gtg :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Just need a matching pink snapback and gtg :lol:


 Lol they're not mine you bellend...............although if I was a size 5 I'd have em off her...........no fvcks given haha


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Got the Mrs these the other day. Love em
> 
> View attachment 126256


 I've got those...

coffee, sugar and tea containers.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Are women sizes the same as mens? Seen a pair of Nike air max 90 ultra essential in mono red that I like although they're for women and haven't seen them in shops, so don't want to order online and mess around sending them back.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Are women sizes the same as mens? Seen a pair of Nike air max 90 ultra essential in mono red that I like although they're for women and haven't seen them in shops, so don't want to order online and mess around sending them back.


 Yes they are. Ive got a pair of womens and they fit the same.

I just got the orange breathe (mens) but the white breathe are nicer in womens


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yes they are. Ive got a pair of womens and they fit the same.
> 
> I just got the orange breathe (mens) but the white breathe are nicer in womens


 Thanks mate. Going to look about these ones seem to be discounted at a few places unlike my all white and black 90s. :thumb


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks mate. Going to look about these ones seem to be discounted at a few places unlike my all white and black 90s. :thumb


 Be careful if you're buying in US sizes. Women's are 1 size up in the US.

e.g us men 7 is us women's 8.

Wife has a pair of men's adidas pharrel superstars and women's superstars


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Well bishes it's that time of year again. Hit the Nike Outlet in Gretna this time.

Air Max command - £30

Kids Air Max Trax - £14

Got to match your kids shoes with yours lol.

View attachment IMG_3377.PNG


Also got these on order

View attachment IMG_3378.PNG


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm going Ashford outlet centre tomorrow so should be able to pick up some decent stuff.

The Bose shop there has some stupid offers at times.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> I'm going Ashford outlet centre tomorrow so should be able to pick up some decent stuff.
> 
> The Bose shop there has some stupid offers at times.


 Good luck. Always check the outer walls at Nike, usually 50% the already discounted price! Depending on size you can get some pricey shoes for peanuts.

Picked up a Ralph Lauren shirt for £30.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> I'm going Ashford outlet centre tomorrow so should be able to pick up some decent stuff.
> 
> The Bose shop there has some stupid offers at times.


 Good trip?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@Adz any new creps?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Good trip?


 Ha! Sacked it off as there was an overturned car near Guildford which made a 6 hr drive into a 9hr drive. Cornwall is beautiful to live in but it's in the sticks


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 152219


 Not approved. Terrible life choices.

Anyone posting air max vapors also need to have a quiet word with themselves.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Where'd the original go?
> 
> Post up your air max collections!
> 
> ...


 Do you buy off Ali express?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Do you buy off Ali express?


 Nope, but a few off her did so wanted examples.

I tend to buy from the Nike outlet stores.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Nope, but a few off her did so wanted examples.
> 
> I tend to buy from the Nike outlet stores.


 The one by me is s**t for 90s I mainly get them from jd


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> The one by me is s**t for 90s I mainly get them from jd


 Yeah you've got to hit it at the right times, sometimes they're absolute chaos!


----------

